# I'm a Piano Tuner!!



## rcm1692 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dear Friends

I'm a fully trained and qualified British piano tuner of some 24 years experience with considerable domestic as well as concert platform experience. Can anyone advise me of how I can find work in the UAE?

Thanking you in anticipation.

RCM


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a tough one - unless you know someone already living here and can 'get your foot in the door'.. i'm sure it's near impossible to free-lance piano tune in a foreign country like that.

unless you find a music company and apply? hm.. toughie

coming from a fellow music guy


----------



## rcm1692 (Mar 15, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> That's a tough one - unless you know someone already living here and can 'get your foot in the door'.. i'm sure it's near impossible to free-lance piano tune in a foreign country like that.
> 
> unless you find a music company and apply? hm.. toughie
> 
> coming from a fellow music guy



Thanks Jon.......

I'll keep trying. I emailed everysingle hotel there and got nowhere!! Although one guy called me but didn't return his call. Someone has to do this work; so many five star hotels with pianos..............
THanks again.

Robert


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't tune a piano, but I can tuna fish!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

DubaiATC said:


> I can't tune a piano, but I can tuna fish!


hahah i'm sure we could go all day with music puns/jabs 

best of luck finding work - the piano tuning job is hard enough in the states these days, much less trying to find in Dubai - keep looking though, or get a job in another field and work your way into what you 'love'.


----------



## CRay (Dec 11, 2010)

*Buying a Piano*

Dear RCM

I'm looking to buy a second hand Yamaha upright piano in Dubai. I would really appreciate someone who knows more than I do about pianos having a look at pianos for sale to check on their condition before I buy - particularly given the humid climate etc. 

Would you be able to assist?

Regards
CRay




rcm1692 said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I'm a fully trained and qualified British piano tuner of some 24 years experience with considerable domestic as well as concert platform experience. Can anyone advise me of how I can find work in the UAE?
> 
> ...


----------

